# First Aid/Med Kit List



## JessPrep

I am currently putting together my first med/first aid kit, and wondered if anyone had any suggestions? What would be the *must have* items and what would be the extra items that people would be less inclined to think of when preparing? 

I know that there is a lot to learn from each other and feel a thread with lots of med suggestions might come in as a handy reference fr both newbie and experienced preppers. 

I've just added extra paper/sticky stitches to my own basic starter kit. I've also procured some anti biotics and popped them all in a box. 

What would your suggestions be?


----------



## nephilim

Tomorrow I will link up the stuff from amazon for you. You'll be surprised what you can pick up, and I will have everything in there that I will link up.


----------



## JessPrep

Thanks nephilim, that's very appreciated!


----------



## D-TAUD

A couple things you mite want are, trauma shears, quick clot, 4x4 bandages, gloves, a tourniquet, and alcohol.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I would put together more of a trauma kit with maybe a few extra additions like antibiotics and sutures first. Then put together a full med kit.. I would start off with stuff like the CAT-tourniquet,Trauma Rip sheers,HALO seals,gloves,quikClot(powder and bandage),nasal airway,12' of compression gauze, 4"israeli bandage,mylar blanket. Those are mandatory IMO. In addition to those I would add a suture kit,lidocaine(check feed stores or online),tampons(for bullet wounds),Few different size needles and syringes, I would have at least 2-18ga,4-16ga,4-21ga,10-22ga and 10-25ga all 1 to 1.5 in long needles. And about 30-40 3ml syringes,5-10ml syringe and 2-60ml syringes..

Check out feed stores and online and you can Penicillin and other meds that will come in handy in case of emergency. Even pain meds and tranquilizers for animals. I have had to use them in a pinch and they work. 

After that you can start to get stuff for minor injuries like burn sprays/ointmets,band aids and stuff.. Put together your blowout kit (trauma kit) first and take it with you EVERYWHERE! It will be small enough to carry in a small pack with you on your person.. IMO Anyone that carries a weapon should carry a blowout kit!


----------



## paraquack

Here's a starter list I gave a neighbor. All depends on a little training
FIRST AID KIT
Item Size Qnty	
Gauze dressing 4x4inch	pkg of 100	
Gauze dressing 2x2 inch	pkg of 50	
Eye patch dressing 1 pkg	
Burn dressing 4x4 inch	1 pkg	
Saran wrap	small roll 1	
Blood stopper dressing	4x4 inch	5	
trauma pak dressing	10 x10 in	2	
butterfly closures	2" 1 pkg	
butterfly closures	3" 2 pkg	
bandaids 1 x 3"	1 pkg

Triangular bandage 2 or more	
Roll gauze (stretch)	2 inch	5	
Roll gauze (stretch)	3 inch	5	
Roll gauze (stretch)	4 inch	3	
Elastic bandage 2 inch	3	
Elastic bandage 3 inch	2	
Elastic bandage 4 inch	2	
Adhesive tape 3/4 inch	1	
Adhesive tape 1 inch	1

hand sanitizer gel 16 oz 1	
Isopropyl alcohol 16 oz 2	
bar soap large 2-3 bars	
hydrogen peroxide 16 oz 1	
Q-tips 1 pkg

Small flashlight 1	
Disp. Nitrile gloves 100	1	
EMT scissors 1 or 2	
Sm. Razor knife 2	
Forceps 1	
Tweezers 1

Eye loop/magnet 1	
Digital thermometer 1	
Aspirin 100 tab	1	
Tylenol 100 tab	1	
Benydril 100 tab	1	
Pepto Bismol 16 oz  1 to 3 or tablets	
Neosporin cream lg. tube	1	
Calomine lotion 8oz 1	
Salt 8-12 oz	1	
Prescription meds as necessary
it all fits in the Plano case below, about the size of a battery box, and is water proof.
View attachment 4859


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Good stuff Para.


----------



## jro1

paraquack said:


> Here's a starter list I gave a neighbor. All depends on a little training
> FIRST AID KIT
> Item Size Qnty
> Gauze dressing 4x4inch	pkg of 100
> Gauze dressing 2x2 inch	pkg of 50
> Eye patch dressing 1 pkg
> Burn dressing 4x4 inch	1 pkg
> Saran wrap	small roll 1
> Blood stopper dressing	4x4 inch	5
> trauma pak dressing	10 x10 in	2
> butterfly closures	2" 1 pkg
> butterfly closures	3" 2 pkg
> bandaids 1 x 3"	1 pkg
> 
> Triangular bandage 2 or more
> Roll gauze (stretch)	2 inch	5
> Roll gauze (stretch)	3 inch	5
> Roll gauze (stretch)	4 inch	3
> Elastic bandage 2 inch	3
> Elastic bandage 3 inch	2
> Elastic bandage 4 inch	2
> Adhesive tape 3/4 inch	1
> Adhesive tape 1 inch	1
> 
> hand sanitizer gel 16 oz 1
> Isopropyl alcohol 16 oz 2
> bar soap large 2-3 bars
> hydrogen peroxide 16 oz 1
> Q-tips 1 pkg
> 
> Small flashlight 1
> Disp. Nitrile gloves 100	1
> EMT scissors 1 or 2
> Sm. Razor knife 2
> Forceps 1
> Tweezers 1
> 
> Eye loop/magnet 1
> Digital thermometer 1
> Aspirin 100 tab	1
> Tylenol 100 tab	1
> Benydril 100 tab	1
> Pepto Bismol 16 oz 1 to 3 or tablets
> Neosporin cream lg. tube	1
> Calomine lotion 8oz 1
> Salt 8-12 oz	1
> Prescription meds as necessary
> it all fits in the Plano case below, about the size of a battery box, and is water proof.
> View attachment 4859


Forgot Tampons for gun shot wounds!


----------



## ApexPredator

Ive said it before ill say it again. Most people are going about this the wrong way define what you want to treat. It does no good to initially save a life just to watch them die slower. Next define how long you want to be able to self sustain a tourniquet is dead weight if you never plan on going to a hospital to get it removed. Same with almost every other item Ive seen on here. With the above lists you'll be able to treat 1 person for moderate injuries.


----------



## calliecat

Silver Nitrate sticks to cauterize a shallow wound


----------



## Beach Kowboy

ApexPredator said:


> Ive said it before ill say it again. Most people are going about this the wrong way define what you want to treat. It does no good to initially save a life just to watch them die slower. Next define how long you want to be able to self sustain a tourniquet is dead weight if you never plan on going to a hospital to get it removed. Same with almost every other item Ive seen on here. With the above lists you'll be able to treat 1 person for moderate injuries.


Most of these items are only going to be good assuming you will be able to get to medical attention. Personally, I don't think it is going to get SO bad that we are going to go back to the 1800's. I almost wish we were but I just don't see it happening. So I carry items that will save my or someone elses life in an emergency. That said, I do have a stockpile of antibiotics and about most other meds and equipment and quite a bit of training to get through MOST emergency circumstances for quite some time..

Personally, I prefer to have things for more severe wounds and plenty of antibiotics.


----------



## pheniox17

start with a basic first aid kit (a good $50 value+) 

then ice packs and burn aid cream those are the 2 biggest things I add, but at all comes down to experience and training


----------



## sparkyprep

ApexPredator said:


> Ive said it before ill say it again. Most people are going about this the wrong way define what you want to treat. It does no good to initially save a life just to watch them die slower. Next define how long you want to be able to self sustain a tourniquet is dead weight if you never plan on going to a hospital to get it removed. Same with almost every other item Ive seen on here. With the above lists you'll be able to treat 1 person for moderate injuries.


Apex, I thought I remembered you posting an outstanding trauma/ first aid supply list in a previous thread. Do you remember the link? Of all the people on here, I have learned to trust your opinion on first aid the most.


----------



## ApexPredator

It was my first thread I started on here and I wanted to help add to the community but it was about a year ago. Also I kinda figured out it was just to much for 99% of the folks on here because unless you have a goal in mind the sea of medical possibilities is endless. I feel I am ready for about anything that isn't initially fatal and is not going to kill someone without a thoracic surgeon thats mostly do to the work I do. I am more than happy to tell someone what I think I would need to treat any given wound for example a gunshot to the chest I would need halo chest seals 14ga 2 inch long catheters a chest tube (i forgot the size but its like 12 french) petroleum gauze suture set surgical set pleur vac 4x4 gauze antiseptic like betadine 3 inch medical tape. this would allow me to hold a GSW to the chest for 12-24 hours and depending on the severity that may be all he ever needs. You would also need to have hypovolemic treatments and a heavy dose of antibiotics to use as a prophylaxis preferably IV.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Let's not overthink this..

There are a lot of good suggestions here, my first input is to buy your medical supplies from a vet supply house

Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices

Is my go to place, they recently started selling "fish antibiotics" but my understanding is the Feds are closing that source down was we speak

My wife is a registered nurse, my son is a combat medic..

IMO we will be opening a clinic in my neighborhood very soon


----------



## ApexPredator

Beach Kowboy said:


> Most of these items are only going to be good assuming you will be able to get to medical attention. Personally, I don't think it is going to get SO bad that we are going to go back to the 1800's. I almost wish we were but I just don't see it happening. So I carry items that will save my or someone elses life in an emergency. That said, I do have a stockpile of antibiotics and about most other meds and equipment and quite a bit of training to get through MOST emergency circumstances for quite some time..
> 
> Personally, I prefer to have things for more severe wounds and plenty of antibiotics.


I dunno I am highly skeptical about anyone making it outta the big cities. I do think the level of medical care would drop surprisingly most doctors are so dependent on the infrastructure that has been built up around them and thats all gonna go bye bye. For example 90% of abdominal and thoracic surgery takes place through the use of laproscopy equipment this is where they make a small incision insert a seal that allows instruments to be passed through while maintaining the airtightness of the bodies cavities. They then pump in inert noble gases to inflate the chest/abdominal cavity and then insert cameras and instruments through the seal to do whatever it is that they need to do they can even put in sutures absorbable stables cut remove etc all while they force you into unconsciousness and breath for you and chemically control heart rate and other aspects of your functions such as secretions which are always annoying this feat of medical genusis takes a team of people of about 70-80 from technician to anesthetist to surgeon to nurse to attendents to you name it. Not to mention that our doctors are spoiled as hell in my line of work I cannot carry blood or other perishables so I have my work arounds but doctors are wasteful Ive watched a top surgeon ignore 5 units of blood loss. If we break the chain that is in place at this moment they are going to revert to 1800s medicine because for all their knowledge and equipment they are not ready to work in a environment that is not 100% conducive to them. In a post hit the fan environment give me a paramedic over a cardiac surgeon or nuero surgeon any day.


----------



## jro1

Montana Rancher said:


> Let's not overthink this..
> 
> There are a lot of good suggestions here, my first input is to buy your medical supplies from a vet supply house
> 
> Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices
> 
> Is my go to place, they recently started selling "fish antibiotics" but my understanding is the Feds are closing that source down was we speak
> 
> My wife is a registered nurse, my son is a combat medic..
> 
> IMO we will be opening a clinic in my neighborhood very soon


I agree with you, also the OP stated this was his/her first time building one! don't want to overwhelm them, have to learn to crawl before we can walk!
but in any case, if you want to go BIG, CTOMS


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Montana Rancher said:


> Let's not overthink this..
> 
> There are a lot of good suggestions here, my first input is to buy your medical supplies from a vet supply house
> 
> Veterinary Supplies, Medical & Podiatry Products at best prices
> 
> Is my go to place, they recently started selling "fish antibiotics" but my understanding is the Feds are closing that source down was we speak
> 
> My wife is a registered nurse, my son is a combat medic..
> 
> IMO we will be opening a clinic in my neighborhood very soon


I can't say enough how well vet supplies work and are much easier to get.. I do have some fish antibiotics but don't forget about the large animal stuff either. You can walk into most feed stores tomorrow and get injectable antibiotics as well.. You can get syringes and other antibiotics too. I even get b-12 there sometimes..


----------



## pheniox17

the only thing that really bugs me about first aid posts, is the level of training the poster has, no one here really knows how skilled the op is on questions like this

I don't mind iv suggestions and antibiotics, but I have 0 knowledge on how to use both of them, and therefore won't stock them, so I will ask you would you allow me, someone with 0 training with IV administration, put a needle in your arm and apply the bag?? i know I wouldn't be too happy with it considering the risk.... 

same as antibiotics, what happens if you have a reaction to the drugs??


----------



## Montana Rancher

Beach Kowboy said:


> I can't say enough how well vet supplies work and are much easier to get.. I do have some fish antibiotics but don't forget about the large animal stuff either. You can walk into most feed stores tomorrow and get injectable antibiotics as well.. You can get syringes and other antibiotics too. I even get b-12 there sometimes..


A good post but IMO if you get antibiotics from the local feed store they need to be refrigerated with a short shelf life.

The stuff I am suggesting is dry with 3x the self life plus


----------



## Montana Rancher

pheniox17 said:


> the only thing that really bugs me about first aid posts, is the level of training the poster has, no one here really knows how skilled the op is on questions like this
> 
> I don't mind iv suggestions and antibiotics, but I have 0 knowledge on how to use both of them, and therefore won't stock them, so I will ask you would you allow me, someone with 0 training with IV administration, put a needle in your arm and apply the bag?? i know I wouldn't be too happy with it considering the risk....
> 
> same as antibiotics, what happens if you have a reaction to the drugs??


I agree, since you have no cognitive reasoning skills, don't want to do the research, yes then you should probably die.

No sense putting a loose cannon like you with simple antibiotics into the general population!


----------



## Beach Kowboy

pheniox17 said:


> the only thing that really bugs me about first aid posts, is the level of training the poster has, no one here really knows how skilled the op is on questions like this
> 
> I don't mind iv suggestions and antibiotics, but I have 0 knowledge on how to use both of them, and therefore won't stock them, so I will ask you would you allow me, someone with 0 training with IV administration, put a needle in your arm and apply the bag?? i know I wouldn't be too happy with it considering the risk....
> 
> same as antibiotics, what happens if you have a reaction to the drugs??


You can give most antibiotics intra muscular so don't have to worry about IVing them. ANYONE can give a shot. As for the know how. If you don't know what to do get yourself some hard copy instructions and keep them. You can find sources for how much to give and when, all over the internet. As for allergic reactions. I know my family and friends allergies so you just find out what your family and friends are and go from there. There is ALWAYS a way and it is a lot easier than you think. You just have to be WILLING to do it. I would never say "I'm not going to do it cause I don't know how". You just research and learn. There is always a way. It can save your wife or kids life one day. How much is that worth to ya? I am talking to everyone, not just you Phoenix.. As for your question, if I was going to possibly die. You can bet your sweet ass I would let you with ZERO training try to put an IV in me!!


----------



## pheniox17

Montana Rancher said:


> I agree, since you have no cognitive reasoning skills, don't want to do the research, yes then you should probably die.
> 
> No sense putting a loose cannon like you with simple antibiotics into the general population!


antibiotics simple?? so you haven't seen reactions to drugs like penicillin??

there is nothing simple about it, and it's not one case fits all, you may have some experience in the topic MR but... it's not a topic that should be taken lightly or be based on Dr Google, those are the most dangerous types of "medics". and anyone with any level of real medical training will understand that...


----------



## pheniox17

without proper training I will leave such tasks to people that have it, if unavailable, then worry about it myself, I'm no medic, nor have any aspiration on being one, I know enough to keep me and mine going in most situations, and that's it...


----------



## Go2ndAmend

All I know about medical training and medical kits is the more you know and have, the better. I have taken a wilderness 1st aid course, but that is about the extent of my knowledge base. It is an area I definitely need to improve on. I have "doctored" hundreds of animals, mostly cattle and pigs. But humans are a bit different. Once, when I was a broke college student and couldn't afford medical care I got a bad infection. I self-medicated and used some horse antibiotics in a pill form. I broke them up based on my weight vs. a horse. Spent two days sweating in a bathtub which wasn't fun but it did kill the infection.


----------



## nephilim

OK, here is everything I have.

First Aid Bag
Latex and Powder free gloves(never know if someone will develop the sensitivity so why risk it)
Otoscope (good for checking ears, throats and noses)
Stethoscope
Surgical Masks
[URL="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00915MCC4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B00915MCC4&linkCode=as2&tag=damaca06-21]Cotton Pads[/URL] (good for cold compress, and cleaning wounds)
Surgical Scissors
Arm Sling
Sutures
Mediwrap blanket(adult size, can be used for children and babies also)
Water Purification tablets
Sudocrem
Self Adhesive retention tape
Sterile plasters
Bandages
Alcohol Swabs
Saline wound/eye wash

I also have paracetemol, cocodamol, ibuprofen, as well as the childrens liquid variety of each as well.

This is what is in the car pretty much, less feminine hygiene products, and general hygiene products.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Montana Rancher said:


> A good post but IMO if you get antibiotics from the local feed store they need to be refrigerated with a short shelf life.
> 
> The stuff I am suggesting is dry with 3x the self life plus


 I like to have both on hand. The injectable is so much faster acting, so that makes it pretty important to me. I also have the big ole flat round tabs as well. You can break them up pretty easy.


----------



## paraquack

jro1 said:


> Forgot Tampons for gun shot wounds!


My training never covered sticking things like that into a person's body.
First aid is the *immediate and temporary* care until medical care can be found. Unless you have the training, stick to little cuts and pulling out slivers. I've got lots of hours of training under my belt and I have no thoughts of being a doctor. I know how to do some things and not others, and I've still had a lot of people die on my cot and I've seen a lot of people die in the ER. I know how to insert and use a chest tube. I know how to suture a laceration, I know the theory of setting a broken bone, I know the theory of removing an appendix, but that doesn't mean I'm going. IF it were a TRUE SHTF event, I'd probably try my best. My best is better than nothing, but... I know my limitations. Why do you think doctors refer patients to specialists?

As you get more training under your belt, you'll know what to add to your first aid kit. Having a Laryngoscope is great same with a Esophageal Gastric Tube Airway if you know how to use, if you don't you just killed the patient. I hear a lot of people talking about wanting to stock injectble meds. How many know how deep to inject, or draw back on the syringe to make sure they aren't injecting into a blood vessel. Training must precede stocking up on tools. I'm lucky, as a paramedic with a nurse wife, we have a good chance of saving each other or others. Because of that, I have a ton of supplies tucked away. Supplies we know how to use.


----------



## PaulS

I have been giving myself subcutaneous injections for years. Well, for years before I was rid of my migraines. I can do it well enough that when I had blood clots in both lungs the hospital released me to go home with the meds to be injected to get rid of the clots. I told them I would not stay in the hospital and they (thinking I was like 99% of people out there) told me I had to prove that I could do the injections myself. I did, and I went home. After two weeks of injections I went in for a follow up and all was well. It was very similar to my Imitrex injections. Just into the fat layer under the skin. I have also put needles into my own veins for the blood bank - It just isn't that hard for me. I gave my dad his meds injecting them into the muscle of his "hip" because mom didn't feel comfortable.

That doesn't mean that I would do these things to or for other people if there was any other way - but if they are dying then if I screw up it is no worse than doing nothing.

For gangrene I would use maggots rather than trying to remember which antibiotic was supposed to be used. The larva will eat the diseased tissue and then you remove them. If you leave them in place they will attack the healthy tissue so you have to pay attention but at least you don't have allergic reactions to worry about.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

paraquack said:


> My training never covered sticking things like that into a person's body.
> First aid is the *immediate and temporary* care until medical care can be found. Unless you have the training, stick to little cuts and pulling out slivers. I've got lots of hours of training under my belt and I have no thoughts of being a doctor. I know how to do some things and not others, and I've still had a lot of people die on my cot and I've seen a lot of people die in the ER. I know how to insert and use a chest tube. I know how to suture a laceration, I know the theory of setting a broken bone, I know the theory of removing an appendix, but that doesn't mean I'm going. IF it were a TRUE SHTF event, I'd probably try my best. My best is better than nothing, but... I know my limitations. Why do you think doctors refer patients to specialists?
> 
> As you get more training under your belt, you'll know what to add to your first aid kit. Having a Laryngoscope is great same with a Esophageal Gastric Tube Airway if you know how to use, if you don't you just killed the patient. I hear a lot of people talking about wanting to stock injectble meds. How many know how deep to inject, or draw back on the syringe to make sure they aren't injecting into a blood vessel. Training must precede stocking up on tools. I'm lucky, as a paramedic with a nurse wife, we have a good chance of saving each other or others. Because of that, I have a ton of supplies tucked away. Supplies we know how to use.


I have givin myself sub q (HGH) injections and intramuscular injections for many years. My doctor actually taught me how years ago. I know all about aspirating. I am by no means an expert but have given thousands of shots over the years. Not only myself, but others. People like us really should learn to go a little further than most if we really want to survive a major situation. It amazes me how much people want to shy away from lifesaving skills. We have to realize, if it does get really bad. It's not like you can go to the clinic 24/7 and have whatevr happens treated.


----------



## pheniox17

Beach Kowboy said:


> It amazes me how much people want to shy away from lifesaving skills. We have to realize, if it does get really bad. It's not like you can go to the clinic 24/7 and have whatevr happens treated.


it takes 6 years of uni as well as first hand experience in a hospital to become a doc in Australia

it takes 4 years of uni to become a nurse

it takes 4 years of uni plus 2 years as a nurse to become a ambulance officer

it takes 1 day to be first aid trained

these type of facts need to be put into perspective when looking into this topic, if you have continuous experience in the topic, brilliant, if your one of those 1 day every year "experts" then look how long it takes to be a pro in the field, even then these pros are good at one area of the medical field


----------



## Beach Kowboy

pheniox17 said:


> it takes 6 years of uni as well as first hand experience in a hospital to become a doc in Australia
> 
> it takes 4 years of uni to become a nurse
> 
> it takes 4 years of uni plus 2 years as a nurse to become a ambulance officer
> 
> it takes 1 day to be first aid trained
> 
> these type of facts need to be put into perspective when looking into this topic, if you have continuous experience in the topic, brilliant, if your one of those 1 day every year "experts" then look how long it takes to be a pro in the field, even then these pros are good at one area of the medical field


I know what you are saying. I am by no means an expert but have taken more than a few medical classes and am even an experienced diver medic. . I just see people all the time saying "I can't do that." and all they have to do is be willing to learn. Like I said, I am not and would never claim to be an expert. But I do know a few things and am willing to try other new things. It is all PRACTICE.. Even doctors "practice" medicine.. Granted, you wont be able to do a lot of things that doctors and surgeons can. But if people are willing to try, they just might be able to save a loved ones life one day..

The thing that gets me is people are more than willing to take a few day "tacticool" shooting course and spend the money on the class,ammo,travel and whatever else. But they don't want to spend the same time and money on other training like medical. Because it is not as "fun".. I like to be well rounded and try to learn as MUCH as I can about whatever I can, whenever I can..


----------



## jro1

paraquack said:


> My training never covered sticking things like that into a person's body.
> First aid is the *immediate and temporary* care until medical care can be found. Unless you have the training, stick to little cuts and pulling out slivers. I've got lots of hours of training under my belt and I have no thoughts of being a doctor. I know how to do some things and not others, and I've still had a lot of people die on my cot and I've seen a lot of people die in the ER. I know how to insert and use a chest tube. I know how to suture a laceration, I know the theory of setting a broken bone, I know the theory of removing an appendix, but that doesn't mean I'm going. IF it were a TRUE SHTF event, I'd probably try my best. My best is better than nothing, but... I know my limitations. Why do you think doctors refer patients to specialists?
> 
> As you get more training under your belt, you'll know what to add to your first aid kit. Having a Laryngoscope is great same with a Esophageal Gastric Tube Airway if you know how to use, if you don't you just killed the patient. I hear a lot of people talking about wanting to stock injectble meds. How many know how deep to inject, or draw back on the syringe to make sure they aren't injecting into a blood vessel. Training must precede stocking up on tools. I'm lucky, as a paramedic with a nurse wife, we have a good chance of saving each other or others. Because of that, I have a ton of supplies tucked away. Supplies we know how to use.


Sometimes we need to improvise, I'm no mechanic, and have driven some pieces of shit in my day, but when they break down and your all out of money, I can make things work if I'm in a bind! When the doctors are all gone and hospitals are in ruins, I think people will resort to what ever they can to help!


----------



## paraquack

In time of peace and no SHTF, we have to worry about lawsuits and jail. I was on a totally not for profit squad (we received no pay, zip). The rescue squad carried 1 million insurance for each person when I started in 1978. The hospital recommended we carry, individually, another million. All this even though we were protected by the Illinois "Good Samaritan" law. By 1985 , it was recommend we carry 3 mil and the squad carried 2 mil per person. By the time the squad merged with the fire dept. I had 5 mil and 7 mil was the recommendation. In a SHTF event, any lawyers present, will be the first to be allowed to die. Then I won't have to worry.


----------



## jro1

lawyers will be running scared for their lives and hoping their credit cards and fiat toilette paper saves them


----------



## Beach Kowboy

paraquack said:


> In time of peace and no SHTF, we have to worry about lawsuits and jail. I was on a totally not for profit squad (we received no pay, zip). The rescue squad carried 1 million insurance for each person when I started in 1978. The hospital recommended we carry, individually, another million. All this even though we were protected by the Illinois "Good Samaritan" law. By 1985 , it was recommend we carry 3 mil and the squad carried 2 mil per person. By the time the squad merged with the fire dept. I had 5 mil and 7 mil was the recommendation. In a SHTF event, any lawyers present, will be the first to be allowed to die. Then I won't have to worry.


Lawyers and politicians will be on the "list" for most people if shtf.. IMO, the three groups doing most of the damage are lawyers,politicians and scientists..


----------



## jro1

Beach Kowboy said:


> Lawyers and politicians will be on the "list" for most people if shtf.. IMO, the three groups doing most of the damage are lawyers,politicians and scientists..


And the unions....


----------



## ApexPredator

pheniox17 said:


> it takes 6 years of uni as well as first hand experience in a hospital to become a doc in Australia
> 
> it takes 4 years of uni to become a nurse
> 
> it takes 4 years of uni plus 2 years as a nurse to become a ambulance officer
> 
> it takes 1 day to be first aid trained
> 
> these type of facts need to be put into perspective when looking into this topic, if you have continuous experience in the topic, brilliant, if your one of those 1 day every year "experts" then look how long it takes to be a pro in the field, even then these pros are good at one area of the medical field


Worth considering is the fact that most doctors are highly specialized and that when shtf they are going to be largely useless also most things are not life threatening they spend much of said education wasting time learning about thing like micro biology so they can analyze how a drug will interact with certain systems in reality they call the pharmacist and ask his opinion there's 6 months of ed down the drain. I could go on and on but they have about 1 year of practical education. For my job I spent 9 months learning and training everyday from 9-5 I rotated into a hospital and acted like a 3rd year resident.


----------



## warrior4

As a Paramedic, yes it's important to know basic first aid. A good first aid class by the American Red Cross, or your countries equivalent, would defiantly be a good place to start. The basics are as follows. Blood goes round and round, air goes in and out, anything else is a bad thing. So in short, if someone's bleeding, stop the bleed, either by direct pressure or a tourniquet. If someone's not breathing, first make sure their airway is clear of obstructions, including the tongue, then breathe for them. My whole job while working on an Ambulance is to make sure those two things happen. Air going in and out, and blood going round and round. There's quite a few ways to do that mind you, but that's the very basics. Focus on the basics as it's those things that will usually kill a person the quickest.


----------



## GasholeWillie

Today I stepped up to the plate and put together 2 basic first aid kits, one has a bit more variety than the other. I started a new job and after the first day I can see the potential for injury with no help in site. I'm putting a kit together. Some of the items are "outside the box." Almost all the included items are of the standard off the shelf variety for treating cuts of all variety. 4x4, 3x4 no stick, 2x2, band aid assortment, iodine, neosporine, burn cream, a variety of temporary ailment otc meds, etc. Then I went crazy and bought a pack of maxi pads.......with wings! in place of surgical sponges, breathable elastic wrap tape for horses and a blood stop powder for animals. I know, it will not stop a cut artery, but should stop bleeding from a cut. It is from Tractor supply and is for animals, says it is not sterile or for use on humans. Does anyone know if this stuff works? If so it is the bargain of the whole kit! $6 for 16oz! It is a powder you sprinkle on the wound. I'm going to do a little research on ingrediants and compare the human grade vs my bottle.


----------



## GasholeWillie

GasholeWillie said:


> Today I stepped up to the plate and put together 2 basic first aid kits, one has a bit more variety than the other. I started a new job and after the first day I can see the potential for injury with no help in site. I'm putting a kit together. Some of the items are "outside the box." Almost all the included items are of the standard off the shelf variety for treating cuts of all variety. 4x4, 3x4 no stick, 2x2, band aid assortment, iodine, neosporine, burn cream, a variety of temporary ailment otc meds, etc. Then I went crazy and bought a pack of maxi pads.......with wings! in place of surgical sponges, breathable elastic wrap tape for horses and a blood stop powder for animals. I know, it will not stop a cut artery, but should stop bleeding from a cut. It is from Tractor supply and is for animals, says it is not sterile or for use on humans. Does anyone know if this stuff works? If so it is the bargain of the whole kit! $6 for 16oz! It is a powder you sprinkle on the wound. I'm going to do a little research on ingrediants and compare the human grade vs my bottle.


My kit is almost done. I returned the blood stop animal powder and am going to go with the gauze blood stop. Also need to buy a tourniquet and sewchers.

As for a bag to carry the kit in, I had an unused nylon shave kit bag size 9" x 7" x 3.5" with a main compartment and a smaller zippered compartment for tools. The size is perfect. Looking around on line today I looked at a trauma kit for $40 The kit I put together is better stocked, I have the OTC meds for what may distress someone from pain to gastric distress. I'm thrilled with how the whole kit turned out, especially the bag it fit into. My sister the nurse would probably prefer I had a CPR mask in there, might have to acquire one as well. My level of training is basic RC first aid CPR.


----------



## RNprepper

I would add eyewash - even the small ampules would be helpful. Also Motrin or Naproxen. Make the flashlight a headlamp so both hands are free. I also have sutures and suture instruments, stethoscope, and an OB emergency delivery kit. Also packets of oral rehydration salts.

Yes, Apex, the supplies will not treat severe injuries or numerous people, but I feel better knowing I can patch up my family members. There will be a lot more minor injuries - lacerations and burns, particularly, when people are using knives and fire more.

PS:, Paraquack, pull off the sharp point of a large agave leaf. Attached will be some every long, strong fibers that can be used to suture. It's a naturally occurring needle and suture - or a needle and thread for mending clothing, leather, whatever. I think I would use some chorhexadine or H2O2 on it before using it to suture skin, but it is really quite a remarkable resource in our own backyards.


----------



## paraquack

Hydrogen Peroxide is pretty well known for use on cut and scrapes.
Here's an update:

*7 Health Uses for Hydrogen Peroxide*
You probably have a brown bottle of hydrogen peroxide tucked away in a bathroom or kitchen cabinet. For many years, hydrogen peroxide was a home medicine kit must-have, used to disinfect cuts and scrapes. Doctors now say hydrogen peroxide should not be dabbed on wounds because it can irritate skin and cause injuries to take longer to heal. However, this doesn’t mean tossing your bottle. Experts have found that hydrogen peroxide has many other uses that can improve your health. Here are seven for you to consider.

*1 Getting rid of warts*
If you want to make a wart disappear, hydrogen peroxide can help. In a recent study, test subjects put 3% hydrogen peroxide (the most common type found in stores) on their warts and covered them with plastic tape for one hour daily for six weeks. The warts disappeared, while a placebo group saw no change. Stronger 6% hydrogen peroxide also worked. Don’t try this on genital warts or on facial acne; experts say hydrogen peroxide is too harsh for sensitive skin.

*2 Clearing an earwax blockage*
Sometimes when earwax builds up inside your ear, it requires a doctor to remove it. If you are prone to earwax blockages, you can try to prevent earwax from accumulating by using over-the-counter ear drops—or you can try hydrogen peroxide. Place an equal mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide and water in an eye dropper. Squeeze a few drops of this diluted hydrogen peroxide in your ear canal to soften your earwax. Caution: Don’t try this method if you have an ear infection, unless recommended by your doctor.

*3 Killing germs in your mouth*
During the height of the COVID-19 outbreak, the American Dental Association advised dentists to have patients rinse their mouths with a 1% hydrogen peroxide solution before treatment, since hydrogen peroxide is known for its germ-killing properties. Hydrogen peroxide also can be used to prevent gum disease. Some dentists recommend creating a hydrogen peroxide mouthwash by using a 30/70 mix (one part of 3% peroxide diluted with two parts water). Swish for about 60 seconds before spitting, taking care not to swallow, as ingesting peroxide can be dangerous. Stop using this mixture if your mouth stings.

*4 Whitening your teeth*
Though whitening toothpastes are available in stores, toothpaste manufacturer Colgate suggests a hydrogen peroxide teeth whitening formula you can make yourself. Mix 2 tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide with 1 tablespoon of baking soda to make a non-gritty paste. Brush and let stand on your teeth for about one minute before rinsing thoroughly. Do this no more than 2 to 3 times per week, since doing so more often risks breaking down tooth enamel and causing tooth sensitivity. Maintain your regular oral care as well, and of course check with your dentist first to make sure this is safe for your teeth.

*5 Cleaning your fruits and veggies*
To remove potentially harmful bacteria and pesticides from your fruits and vegetables, clean them with diluted hydrogen peroxide. One method: Fill your kitchen sink with cold water. Stir in one quarter cup of hydrogen peroxide. Soak your produce in this mixture for about 20 to 30 minutes, then rinse very well and dry before eating. Another option is to spray produce with a 50/50 mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water, rinse and dry, then store as you normally would before eating.

*6 Disinfecting surfaces in your home*
If you want to make your home germ-free, hydrogen peroxide is an effective alternative to commercial cleaners or strong-smelling bleach. It can be used on a variety of surfaces, from countertops to mirrors, sinks and toilets. To use, first wipe with soap and water. Then, spray with a 50/50 water/peroxide mix. After about five minutes, rinse any surfaces that come in contact with food, like cutting boards. Then let everything air dry. Be sure to ventilate the area and wear gloves to avoid skin irritation.

*7 Easing bug-bite pain and itching*
If you’ve been bitten by a mosquito or spider or stung by a bee, you know how intense the itching and sometimes pain can be. Commercial products are available to numb or treat these symptoms, but if you don’t have any on hand, give hydrogen peroxide a try. Some experts say to dab full-strength 3% peroxide on a bite directly, then apply an ice pack. Others suggest diluting peroxide in half with water, putting this on a bite, then rinsing after two minutes. Hydrogen peroxide can also help prevent bug-bite infection (though antibiotic ointment should also be applied after peroxide treatment).

Unfortunately age and heat cause hydrogen peroxide to deteriorate within
a year or two once opened.


----------



## Rellgar

paraquack said:


> Hydrogen Peroxide is pretty well known for use on cut and scrapes.
> Here's an update:
> 
> *7 Health Uses for Hydrogen Peroxide*
> You probably have a brown bottle of hydrogen peroxide tucked away in a bathroom or kitchen cabinet. For many years, hydrogen peroxide was a home medicine kit must-have, used to disinfect cuts and scrapes. Doctors now say hydrogen peroxide should not be dabbed on wounds because it can irritate skin and cause injuries to take longer to heal. However, this doesn’t mean tossing your bottle. Experts have found that hydrogen peroxide has many other uses that can improve your health. Here are seven for you to consider.
> 
> *1 Getting rid of warts*
> If you want to make a wart disappear, hydrogen peroxide can help. In a recent study, test subjects put 3% hydrogen peroxide (the most common type found in stores) on their warts and covered them with plastic tape for one hour daily for six weeks. The warts disappeared, while a placebo group saw no change. Stronger 6% hydrogen peroxide also worked. Don’t try this on genital warts or on facial acne; experts say hydrogen peroxide is too harsh for sensitive skin.
> 
> *2 Clearing an earwax blockage*
> Sometimes when earwax builds up inside your ear, it requires a doctor to remove it. If you are prone to earwax blockages, you can try to prevent earwax from accumulating by using over-the-counter ear drops—or you can try hydrogen peroxide. Place an equal mix of 3% hydrogen peroxide and water in an eye dropper. Squeeze a few drops of this diluted hydrogen peroxide in your ear canal to soften your earwax. Caution: Don’t try this method if you have an ear infection, unless recommended by your doctor.
> 
> *3 Killing germs in your mouth*
> During the height of the COVID-19 outbreak, the American Dental Association advised dentists to have patients rinse their mouths with a 1% hydrogen peroxide solution before treatment, since hydrogen peroxide is known for its germ-killing properties. Hydrogen peroxide also can be used to prevent gum disease. Some dentists recommend creating a hydrogen peroxide mouthwash by using a 30/70 mix (one part of 3% peroxide diluted with two parts water). Swish for about 60 seconds before spitting, taking care not to swallow, as ingesting peroxide can be dangerous. Stop using this mixture if your mouth stings.
> 
> *4 Whitening your teeth*
> Though whitening toothpastes are available in stores, toothpaste manufacturer Colgate suggests a hydrogen peroxide teeth whitening formula you can make yourself. Mix 2 tablespoons of hydrogen peroxide with 1 tablespoon of baking soda to make a non-gritty paste. Brush and let stand on your teeth for about one minute before rinsing thoroughly. Do this no more than 2 to 3 times per week, since doing so more often risks breaking down tooth enamel and causing tooth sensitivity. Maintain your regular oral care as well, and of course check with your dentist first to make sure this is safe for your teeth.
> 
> *5 Cleaning your fruits and veggies*
> To remove potentially harmful bacteria and pesticides from your fruits and vegetables, clean them with diluted hydrogen peroxide. One method: Fill your kitchen sink with cold water. Stir in one quarter cup of hydrogen peroxide. Soak your produce in this mixture for about 20 to 30 minutes, then rinse very well and dry before eating. Another option is to spray produce with a 50/50 mixture of hydrogen peroxide and water, rinse and dry, then store as you normally would before eating.
> 
> *6 Disinfecting surfaces in your home*
> If you want to make your home germ-free, hydrogen peroxide is an effective alternative to commercial cleaners or strong-smelling bleach. It can be used on a variety of surfaces, from countertops to mirrors, sinks and toilets. To use, first wipe with soap and water. Then, spray with a 50/50 water/peroxide mix. After about five minutes, rinse any surfaces that come in contact with food, like cutting boards. Then let everything air dry. Be sure to ventilate the area and wear gloves to avoid skin irritation.
> 
> *7 Easing bug-bite pain and itching*
> If you’ve been bitten by a mosquito or spider or stung by a bee, you know how intense the itching and sometimes pain can be. Commercial products are available to numb or treat these symptoms, but if you don’t have any on hand, give hydrogen peroxide a try. Some experts say to dab full-strength 3% peroxide on a bite directly, then apply an ice pack. Others suggest diluting peroxide in half with water, putting this on a bite, then rinsing after two minutes. Hydrogen peroxide can also help prevent bug-bite infection (though antibiotic ointment should also be applied after peroxide treatment).
> 
> Unfortunately age and heat cause hydrogen peroxide to deteriorate within
> a year or two once opened.


Replace hydrogen peroxide with Chlorine Dioxide, it's many times better and safer and when diluted can be ingested for medicinal purposes, including treating Covid and every virus, bacterium that exists.


----------

